# Roy



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

My 4 month old British Blue kitten...Roy!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

What a handsome man little Roy is  very cute xx


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have that scratch post! [email protected]? :thumbup:

He's adorable!


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww thanks guys  he rocks!!! x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What an adorable little sweetie! Fantastic name too :thumbup:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Swoon.....


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

He is the most amazing kitten, he is so well behaved and adorable! Although I know the naughty side of him is just waiting to come out. I just love him so much 

Does anyone else have a British Blue? I believe they grow up to have excellent temperament. He is my first pet and I am just gutted I didn't get one before now!! :thumbup:

X x X


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Ah Roy is gorgeous, we have a female blue BSH who is 14 and a half weeks old and we've had her a week and a half. Am completely in love with her already. They really are just adorable :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub:


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

Just one more I promise


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

what a little cutie


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Oh my, he is gorgeous!!!:eek6::001_wub:


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

I could just eat him in a sandwich!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a stunning kitten:thumbup:


----------



## sunzstan (Sep 14, 2009)

aww... he is so cute


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i love roy, hes sooooooooo gorgeous.
can i have him.
michellexx


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww I just don't know what I'd do without him Michelle, you could borrow him for maybe an hour or something?!? Haha 

Everyone should have a Roy :thumbup: x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cute!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a lovely bsh reminds me of my dusti that i have just lost


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww sorry to hear that Jenny that is very sad  x


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

David & Emily said:


> Does anyone else have a British Blue?
> X x X


_I have a British Blue, here is my boy, Blue is his name
These pictures are when he was a gangly teenager to a beautiful boy that he is now, he is 13 months old and still growing_


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

im in love!!!


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

Blue is gorgeous!! I hope Roy turns out to be just like him


----------

